
Show HN: TeamTab, a simple tool to keep teams in sync - blaget
https://www.teamtab.co/discover-teamtab.html
======
foxhop
This is basically original Twitter. Nice work.

~~~
blaget
Haha, we never thought about is this way ;) TeamTab is restricted to
collaboration within a team and has no feed feature (the main view is a
compact user list).

~~~
foxhop
Yeah the feed is a lie, keep the compacted user list view ordered by most
recent update.

A dashboard is almost always better then a feed.

